# Smelly, Ugly, Squirrelly Celebration



## Francis Vineyard (Mar 31, 2017)

Homeland Security / Emergency Mgr. at Hillsborough Community College


----------



## conarb (Mar 31, 2017)

Francis said:
			
		

> Homeland Security / Emergency Mgr. at Hillsborough Community College



Francis:

What the Hell was somebody who worked for Homeland security doing working at a community college?


----------



## Francis Vineyard (Mar 31, 2017)

conarb said:


> Francis:
> 
> What the Hell was somebody who worked for Homeland security doing working at a community college?


https://www.hccfl.edu/yc/cjt/certificates/homeland-security.aspx


----------

